# How do Glade Plug Ins work



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Golden Arc said:


> Its a electrical resistance right because it heats the packets up. But how is it using the plastic as a ground somehow?


What do you mean by "using the plastic as a ground"??


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

JackBoot said:


> What do you mean by "using the plastic as a ground"??


I guess insulator is what i should have said.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Golden Arc said:


> I guess insulator is what i should have said.


I'm still not following.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*glade*

Aren't those things known for catching fire? or did they fix that?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

In my mind heating oil in a unattended device that often hangs out by furniture or behind/under drapes is never a good idea..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Glade plug in.*



Toronto Sparky said:


> In my mind heating oil in a unattended device that often hangs out by furniture or behind/under drapes is never a good idea..


I like the new ones that are heated with a cfl and lasts for six years.:whistling2:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> In my mind heating oil in a unattended device that often hangs out by furniture or behind/under drapes is never a good idea..


I started using the Febreze ones a few months ago with the "Enchanted Evening™ & Renewed Spirit™" insert, I have had so many compliments on the smell in my house. 

They only warm the oil, nothing gets hot. CFL lamps get hotter. I never heard any safety issues with them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have my own version of "Enchanted evening". Jalapeno bean dip and draft beer.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I have my own version of "Enchanted evening". Jalapeno bean dip and draft beer.


:laughing:
Bet you get all the ladies with that combo. Very enchanting.
:thumbup:


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

JackBoot said:


> I started using the Febreze ones a few months ago with the "Enchanted Evening™ & Renewed Spirit™" insert, I have had so many compliments on the smell in my house.
> 
> They only warm the oil, nothing gets hot. CFL lamps get hotter. I never heard any safety issues with them.


I agree. For some reason, their smell brings back memories for me.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I have my own version of "Enchanted evening". Jalapeno bean dip and draft beer.


...And just to keep things interesting, don't forget the DUTCH OVEN in the middle of the night! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Its just two blades stuck in a piece of plastic so how is it heating up resistance?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> Its just two blades stuck in a piece of plastic so how is it heating up resistance?


I would guess that there is more to it than just plastic, my guess is there is some semi-conductor material in there as well.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow, my wife would love those plug ups. good thing she will never see that video, Bob.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ...And just to keep things interesting, don't forget the DUTCH OVEN in the middle of the night! :laughing::laughing:


Nothin says lovin like a hot dutch oven.

~Matt


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Bob Badger, Excellent! Funniest think I've seen this week. Thanks.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hockey Bag scent 
Or possibly burning plastic scent


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol: Bob that was right on time. Good one :laughing::laughing:


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

buy one, break it and look inside how it works. =-)


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

*Brilliant!*



deafelectrician said:


> buy one, break it and look inside how it works. =-)


BRILLIANT! Applies to Science and Technology, as well as:

http://www.thegreatguinnesstoast.com/


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Could be they are just magical..


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

IMM_Doctor said:


> BRILLIANT! Applies to Science and Technology, as well as:
> 
> http://www.thegreatguinnesstoast.com/



Im on unemployment im not going to waste money like that. Fancy man. 


Its got to be resistance some way.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Found this 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/9421193/How-Things-Are-Made


Its made of a thermoplastic so its basically heating it through resistance im guessing.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> Found this
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/9421193/How-Things-Are-Made
> 
> ...


Have you ever looked at pipe heating cable or snow/ice melting cable?

The two conductors you see are not the heat element they are the buss for the assembly the heating portion which is the plastic looking material encapsulating the two busses is not 100% insulating material. I do not know a lot about them but they usually are self regulating which means they probably change resistance with temperature and are designed to operate at a fairly specific temperature at a certain voltage.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

kwired said:


> Have you ever looked at pipe heating cable or snow/ice melting cable?
> 
> The two conductors you see are not the heat element they are the buss for the assembly the heating portion which is the plastic looking material encapsulating the two busses is not 100% insulating material. I do not know a lot about them but they usually are self regulating which means they probably change resistance with temperature and are designed to operate at a fairly specific temperature at a certain voltage.



Amazing invention 

The current flows though a semi-conductor thats resistance increases as it gets warm.. 
I remember back in the old days if the cable somehow came loose from the pipe at some point it would overheat and burn out. They also required a thermostat to control the heat.
Other downfall to the old cable is you had to be ordered the length you needed using a calculation based the pipe size and length.. And on top of that most required you to start at the supply, then loop around the pipe, then return the other end back to the supply.. New stuff is so much easier.. 

However they do tend to have a high inrush current..


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't believe how many posts there are over an air freshener.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I can't believe how many posts there are over an air freshener.


Best way is to open the windows.. :laughing:


----------

